# Buying new tools



## Brussy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hoping to get some fresh perspective so please feel free to give tons of advice. We buy and remodel & sometime build new homes, and I have always hired a drywall company to finish, but I am finding more & more the expense & finish I am not happy with and end up having to touch up, patch & repair what I have been paying to have done. We are very rural Canada, drywall companies are few & far between so I want to try buying my own automatic taping tools, & giving it a try myself. I have read as much as I can and watched videos until my eyes are sore, but I still need some professional advice. What tapping automatic taping tools are absolutely a must have, and what brand is the best or most durable & reliable. I already do all my own texturing so I have that equipment. I am looking for flat boxes, automatic taper, angle boxes, nail spotters, flushers, pumps, corner rollers, handles the works. I am also a woman so I am slightly concerned with weight, and ease of use. And if you know an online store, with the best prices please share. I just really don't want to take a salespersons word for everything. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to the site !:thumbsup: Where in Canada are you from Brussy ?

Five grand is plenty to get you very equipped. Try All-Wall tools for great prices and service.

There's a couple threads on this somewhere. Maybe someone can find them.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here ya go. Just what you're looking for.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Tools-Full-Set.html

And since you're a member here now you will get an additional 10% off for mentioning this site.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

And I would ask for a Canadian mud pump. I just got one. They are about 3" longer and fit our taller pails as opposed to the regular pump which will not reach the bottom of most of our pails.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with everything Mudslingr said!
That's the perfect set for you and the best brand around!
Best bang for your buck right there!
Pull the trigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Large West coast production shops use this.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/TapeTech-Tools-Full-Set.html

These are not one or two men shops, they have hundreds of employees. Other try to emulate these tools.


----------



## Brussy (Mar 17, 2014)

*New Tools*

Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart? Just a couple more questions? Should I get the 2" & 3" nail spotters? And are the Fat-boy boxes best and is it worth getting an 8" as well as the 10" & 12"? I will ask for a Canadian Pump for sure. I live about an hour north of Kingston, ON. I so much appreciate, any advice or extra tools beside what is in the Columbia Kit, that you think would be an asset to have. It's funny because I saw that set, and was reading that everyone really liked Columbia tools, so you have already really helped me a ton. Have you guys ever bought from Al's here is the link to the same set I just am not sure if they are as reliable as All Wall? 
http://www.alstapingtools.com/columbia-full-set-drywall-tools.aspx 

Any special handles that you think might be better for me to use, for better pressure since I am not as strong as you guys I am sure.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Brussy said:


> Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart? Just a couple more questions? Should I get the 2" & 3" nail spotters? And are the Fat-boy boxes best and is it worth getting an 8" as well as the 10" & 12"? I will ask for a Canadian Pump for sure. I live about an hour north of Kingston, ON. I so much appreciate, any advice or extra tools beside what is in the Columbia Kit, that you think would be an asset to have. It's funny because I saw that set, and was reading that everyone really liked Columbia tools, so you have already really helped me a ton. Have you guys ever bought from Al's here is the link to the same set I just am not sure if they are as reliable as All Wall?
> http://www.alstapingtools.com/columbia-full-set-drywall-tools.aspx
> 
> Any special handles that you think might be better for me to use, for better pressure since I am not as strong as you guys I am sure.


You're just a few hours away from me.
You don't "Need" the nail spotters. I had two, I gave one away to a member on this site for free and the other one I never ever use. So no, not a necessity. 
Fat-Boy boxes are great, but they are heavier, seeing as how you did mention you're worried about the weight of the tools I'd hold off on the Fat-Boys. They do get heavy because they carry more mud. So save your shoulders and do a few more trips to the mud pump. But you shouldn't need anything else, that's a full set! Comes with everything you need from start to finish. 

I've bought from Al's taping tools before. Craig used to be fairly regular on this site and he's a good guy. They were great to deal with as well.
All-Wall, Al's Taping tools and Walltools are all excellent companies to order from.

Stay away from DrywallZone! You hear me Woody!?!? You just lost another sale a$$hole!

Other than that, you should be good to go!
When you get your tools come visit us in Sudbury and we'll give you a free lesson! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

oh! I forgot to answer the 8", 10" or 12" question.
Umm, usually most guys finish with a 10" then 12", that seems to be the industry standard. Some guys will run an 8" then 10".
I just recently started trying this. Im running a 7" and a 10" and it works great as well.
There's even some guys who just run a 10" twice. I've done that in the past too. It's all just preference really.

In the past I've always gone 10 & 12.
But with all the high shoulders we've been getting on the board it's been giving us a difficult time. So I purchased a 7" and figured I'd run my 10" and then do a final skim to bust out the shoulder.
But the last batch of board I got was actually really nice and the finished product with the 7 and 10 was beautiful! So I sanded it and it was good to go.
Not to mention the tiny bevels look really cute! :yes:
http://instagram.com/p/lJITrim4qf/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Brussy said:


> Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart? Just a couple more questions? Should I get the 2" & 3" nail spotters? And are the Fat-boy boxes best and is it worth getting an 8" as well as the 10" & 12"? I will ask for a Canadian Pump for sure. I live about an hour north of Kingston, ON. I so much appreciate, any advice or extra tools beside what is in the Columbia Kit, that you think would be an asset to have. It's funny because I saw that set, and was reading that everyone really liked Columbia tools, so you have already really helped me a ton. Have you guys ever bought from Al's here is the link to the same set I just am not sure if they are as reliable as All Wall?
> http://www.alstapingtools.com/columbia-full-set-drywall-tools.aspx
> 
> *Any special handles that you think might be better for me to use, for better pressure since I am not as strong as you guys I am sure*.


On bolded part: That is a good question. The adjustable length handles are what I've found worked best - for at least me. The Columbia 3'6"-6' handles for the roller and for angle heads (or flushers, if you use them instead of angle heads.) That way you can get into places like closets as well as reach the upper horizontal angles easily enough.
If you go to using flushers, maybe the handle length up might be better for you, especially if the ceiling heights are 9' a lot(?) 4'-8' handle(?) Flushers need more pressure.

The adjustable length Columbia Hydra handle for boxes is what I've gone to as well.

On box sizes: I was running a Columbia FatBoy 10" and std. size 12", but then switched to using a FatBoy 8" and std 12", after someone else suggested going 8"&12" and I tried it. I found I like that better, and it would be easier on you.
Btw, the 8" FatBoy weighs what a std. 10" does, when loaded with mud. The 10" FatBoy weighs like a 12" std. But the height of the FatBoys make them a bit 'tippier' than std boxes, so a little more control required with them. The 8" is better, easier for that.

On the corner angle box: I don't know if that would be the thing for you. I'd instead consider a mud tube. (Again, Columbia's is the best one I've used of the ones I've had experience with.) A 42" length one works for me.
You can also use the tube in other ways, so it's multi purpose. Eg. Using it to put mud on for installing corner bead, which you might already know from your reading.


----------



## Brussy (Mar 17, 2014)

*Many Thanks*

I can't thank you enough, you all have been so great!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MrWillys said:


> Large West coast production shops use this.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/TapeTech-Tools-Full-Set.html
> 
> These are not one or two men shops, they have hundreds of employees. Other try to emulate these tools.


Are you sure you're not a TapeTech plant, MW, trying to get us to go back to TT tools?  j/k.

Btw - The company I last worked for wasn't a 1-2 man shop. It had a few branches, with the tools needing to be 'commercial grade', for all the commercial work they did. They switched from TT to Columbia, after TT fell behind what Columbia was offering. TT was the 'golden standard' up here at one time, but not anymore.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> In the past I've always gone 10 & 12.
> But with all the high shoulders we've been getting on the board it's been giving us a difficult time. So I purchased a 7" and figured I'd run my 10" and then do a final skim to bust out the shoulder.
> But the last batch of board I got was actually really nice and the finished product with the 7 and 10 was beautiful! So I sanded it and it was good to go.


7 followed by 12 will give you the best result :thumbsup:...... high shoulder can be busted out with the box to (don't run it in the middle )


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Brussy said:


> Hoping to get some fresh perspective so please feel free to give tons of advice. We buy and remodel & sometime build new homes, and I have always hired a drywall company to finish, but I am finding more & more the expense & finish I am not happy with and end up having to touch up, patch & repair what I have been paying to have done. We are very rural Canada, drywall companies are few & far between so I want to try buying my own automatic taping tools, & giving it a try myself. I have read as much as I can and watched videos until my eyes are sore, but I still need some professional advice. What tapping automatic taping tools are absolutely a must have, and what brand is the best or most durable & reliable. I already do all my own texturing so I have that equipment. I am looking for flat boxes, automatic taper, angle boxes, nail spotters, flushers, pumps, corner rollers, handles the works. I am also a woman so I am slightly concerned with weight, and ease of use. And if you know an online store, with the best prices please share. I just really don't want to take a salespersons word for everything. Thanks so much for your help.


worth have a look at *BLUE LINE* to
http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-usa.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Give this a go for walls, one of the easiest handles to use.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/SuperFinish-Flat-Box-Handle.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Funny how they call those (FULL) sets isn't it, Its more like half a set, Just to get you hooked, Imagine what a real full drywall set could be, Actually I don't have to imagine, Just go out in the shed for a look...................Dam...........Did I really get all that


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I agree with everything Mudslingr said!
> That's the perfect set for you and the best brand around!
> Best bang for your buck right there!
> Pull the trigger. :thumbsup:


you just used http://www.level5tools.com and no one can beat their price 
any reviews ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

keke said:


> you just used http://www.level5tools.com and no one can beat their price
> any reviews ?


The Level 5 tools actually surprised me quite a bit! The automatic taper blew me out of the water! Somehow, there's hardly any drag at all! It just runs very very smooth.
Over all the tools are awesome. Great tools for entry level automatic tapers. If you're a hand taper and on the fence about buying auto tools because of the price point, Level 5 is a great way to get you off the fence!
Very comparable to other big brand names. 
The only difference is that the tools are made in China, so obviously, for them to offer such a better price, some of the components on the tools are made cheaper than the competition. Does this effect the quality of the work? No, not at all. Not yet anyways. Will it effect the long term use? Dont know yet. But as of right now im very happy with the set.
With all that being said, this lady has a 5000$ budget. So why not spring for the Cadillac of tools instead. If she has the money buy the best you can afford. 
But once again, i was very impressed with Level 5 tools. Full video review will be released in the near future.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

keke said:


> worth have a look at *BLUE LINE* to
> http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-usa.html


 We prefer the Blueline boxes:thumbsup: and there handels are 2nd to none. Adjustable handles are heavy and have to many parts that break too easy. Blueline boxes are much easier to maneuver on the wall and easier to get the finish you are looking for. If you are trying to buy Canadian then go with columbia,, if you want the best go with Blueline


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> The Level 5 tools actually surprised me quite a bit! The automatic taper blew me out of the water! Somehow, there's hardly any drag at all! It just runs very very smooth.
> Over all the tools are awesome. Great tools for entry level automatic tapers. If you're a hand taper and on the fence about buying auto tools because of the price point, Level 5 is a great way to get you off the fence!
> Very comparable to other big brand names.
> The only difference is that the tools are made in China, so obviously, for them to offer such a better price, some of the components on the tools are made cheaper than the competition. Does this effect the quality of the work? No, not at all. Not yet anyways. Will it effect the long term use? Dont know yet. But as of right now im very happy with the set.
> ...


 You reallt need to try Blueline, then that other stuff wont impress you so much:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> You reallt need to try Blueline, then that other stuff wont impress you so much:jester:


Lol! Have you tried Columbia before Chris?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Lol! Have you tried Columbia before Chris?


 Yes. Boxes and anglebox.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Yes. Boxes and anglebox.


Nice. Ya i know you've always been a blueline guy. Im actually surprised you never had a bazooka until recently. I always forget you didnt use one because you still use all the other auto tools. 
Ya i'll have to give Blueline/Tapepro a shot as well! Maybe pick up a few tools


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You will be very happy with and if not you can ship them off to me:whistling2: JK.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> Adjustable handles are heavy and have to many parts that break too easy.


To give Brussy more on this:

Chris could be right about adjustable handles being heavy and breaking. There's been complaints on here from some over some brands.

That's why I chose a Columbia Hydra. Their patented hydraulic system seems to keep working (unless you maybe do like 2buck did and take the lid off the reservoir and get some air in the line).

It's also supposed to be the lightest extendable handle on the market. The willow of a girl I once trained didn't seem to have trouble with it, when using a 10" FatBoy along with a 12" std.

If I had to do it again, I'd buy an extendable as my 'go-to' handle. It's more than paid for itself by being able to adjust its length for differing conditions on a job.

Mine is an older model of this one: http://www.columbiatools.com/automa...ing-drywall/columbia-flat-box-handle/ebh.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

There is also West tech tools, I had a good experience there, Very helpful.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice. Ya i know you've always been a blueline guy. Im actually surprised you never had a bazooka until recently. I always forget you didnt use one because you still use all the other auto tools.
> Ya i'll have to give Blueline/Tapepro a shot as well! Maybe pick up a few tools


Maybe you could buy them from Australia, and get them posted with your dinner :jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> You reallt need to try Blueline, then that other stuff wont impress you so much:jester:


Shh, Joe may hear you and label you a union scab.:jester:


----------



## Kiefer365 (Dec 23, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice. Ya i know you've always been a blueline guy. Im actually surprised you never had a bazooka until recently. I always forget you didnt use one because you still use all the other auto tools.
> Ya i'll have to give Blueline/Tapepro a shot as well! Maybe pick up a few tools



Ive tried tape pro and so far im impressed. I bought a 42" tapepro compound tube and it is great. Very smooth and it seems like it holds and endless supply of mud. The ball handle is also a nice change from a conventional shaft


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I just picked up a 36" tapepro tube and that thing is smooth. So much nicer than the can ams. The big ball end makes it way easier to pull when your hand are slippery and it fits my angle heads. I


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I just picked up a 36" tapepro tube and that thing is smooth. So much nicer than the can ams. The big ball end makes it way easier to pull when your hand are slippery and it fits my angle heads. I


I also got a 36 tapepro tube on Monday!
Not tried running internals with the 2.5 head yet but I will!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I just picked up a 36" tapepro tube and that thing is smooth. So much nicer than the can ams. The big ball end makes it way easier to pull when your hand are slippery and it fits my angle heads. I


I got to use one at tt for one run...works good but I like my D handle a lot more...someday I will pick up a tapepro tube not for the big ball but the I like the tube because the tube is fatter ...I will change the tip end to my tip ....the end I will leave...I like the end and the ball will be removed...not to a D handle I have something NEW:thumbup:


----------



## Hristo (Dec 12, 2020)

Brussy said:


> Hoping to get some fresh perspective so please feel free to give tons of advice. We buy and remodel & sometime build new homes, and I have always hired a drywall company to finish, but I am finding more & more the expense & finish I am not happy with and end up having to touch up, patch & repair what I have been paying to have done. We are very rural Canada, drywall companies are few & far between so I want to try buying my own automatic taping tools, & giving it a try myself. I have read as much as I can and watched videos until my eyes are sore, but I still need some professional advice. What tapping automatic taping tools are absolutely a must have, and what brand is the best or most durable & reliable. I already do all my own texturing so I have that equipment. I am looking for flat boxes, automatic taper, angle boxes, nail spotters, flushers, pumps, corner rollers, handles the works. I am also a woman so I am slightly concerned with weight, and ease of use. And if you know an online store, with the best prices please share. I just really don't want to take a salespersons word for everything. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Hristo (Dec 12, 2020)

West-tech tools, from Canada. They are the best


----------



## Hristo (Dec 12, 2020)

West-tech tools, from Canada. They are the best


----------



## John L. Dejesus (Dec 12, 2020)

Brussy said:


> Hoping to get some fresh perspective so please feel free to give tons of advice. We buy and remodel & sometime build new homes, and I have always hired a drywall company to finish, but I am finding more & more the expense & finish I am not happy with and end up having to touch up, patch & repair what I have been paying to have done. We are very rural Canada, drywall companies are few & far between so I want to try buying my own automatic taping tools, & giving it a try myself. I have read as much as I can and watched videos until my eyes are sore, but I still need some professional advice. What tapping automatic taping tools are absolutely a must have, and what brand is the best or most durable & reliable. I already do all my own texturing so I have that equipment. I am looking for flat boxes, automatic taper, angle boxes, nail spotters, flushers, pumps, corner rollers, handles the works. I am also a woman so I am slightly concerned with weight, and ease of use. And if you know an online store, with the best prices please share. I just really don't want to take a salespersons word for everything. Thanks so much for your help. You can visit this homefurnitureadviser.com and get a lot of information


I just bought a reel of 2" flusher. Came with all the tape. Haven't used the thing yet because I got a roll of all roll large enough to do everything I need in one go. I guess I don't know if it's worth it to buy one or not. $35 is a decent price for tape, I guess, but it's a new kind of tape, and not easy to find... I can only find it at One on One Supply in Waupaca, WI. They are my local supplier because they deliver, and they're reasonable on price, and I trust them.


----------

